# Ideas/help please!



## *Luna* (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to be doing a shoot where I need for the models to look dirty... Kind of like the way mechanics look after a day of work. I'm trying to find a product that won't stain clothes but will give me that dirty effect on both skin and cloth. Any ideas/thoughts/advice are appreciated!


----------



## aziza (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm clueless but here are some quotes from MM:

" I use Ben Nye's Dirt Powder - I think it's called "terrain powder" or something. i got mine at ricky's.
it's called plains dust powder. shows up a bit better/muddier if you spray it with water. 
you can order it from stageandtheatermakeup.com"

"A more generic name for it is fuller's earth. Just be careful when you are applying it and wear a mask if you think you are going to be kicking up a lot of it in the air. It is extremely fine and will get down into your lungs easily."

"You can get it at any store that sells special effects make-up. Remember!! A little bit goes a LONG way. (and that is not just a saying... it is the truth with this stuff!)"

"2nd Ben Nye Plains Dust - also Ash Powder, Terracotta and Charcoal."

"MUFE's dirt powder" 

HTH!!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I noticed than when I mixed MAC Dark Soul pigment with MAC Clear Gloss it gave me the look of black grease/tar.  I don't know if it stains though.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks ladies! I just called my local theater make up shop and they carry the Ben Nye product. Thanks Sweet


----------



## martygreene (Jun 27, 2007)

Careful with a lot of the stuff SumthingSweet mentioned- a lot of them will transfer to fabric and can stain the clothing. I'd especially not use them if anything has been rented or pulled for the shoot.

For dirt work I like to use Reel Creations' dirt products, or I stipple and smudge with appropriately toned tattoo makeup (alcohol activated). Actually, Premiere Products just launched a new skin illustrator palette "grunge" which is perfect for this. I'd suggest getting it now too, there is a price hike coming in the near future and it's going to be the first in some 16 years or so, so it'll be hefty.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you very much Ms.MartyGreene, very much appreciated! I will definetely look into that! I wish I had more time, I was just notified the shoot is tomorrow night. Luckily nothing is being pulled or rented for this shoot, but hopefully I'm able to keep it clean... in a dirty sort of way.


----------

